# Anyone feed Purina Impulse?



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Our local feed store can't hardly keep this stuff in stock. We have show breeding does & wanted to hear others thoughts on it since my hubby wants us to switch to it.


----------



## kkruby43 (Jun 22, 2013)

I personally used it for my 4-H market does and it seemed to pack the weight on them. They were 22 and 25 at tagging in April and are now at least 55lbs so they grew the average 2 lbs per week. I am happy with it. Also, where I purchased my one doe from they fed that to their show does that weren't bred as it is medicated.


----------

